# First cycle results **with pics**



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just to two cents....

So I recently finished a cycle of a 12 week 500mg/week Test-E

First things first, I was no where near my natural peak, but breaking up with the mrs and going back on the market made me want results fast, so I used gear as a short cut

. 

I have a suspicion the gear I used from week 6-12 was well under dosed though because my weight stayed pretty much the same but my body fat dropped anyway, thoughts....

The good:

Injecting didn't hurt at all, im **** scared of needles and but had no issues jabbing at all.

Never felt so good, confident beyond my wildest dreams, walking around feeling like your the f***ing man, this was easily the best thing about juicing, especially after spliting with the mrs, it heed me get laid most weekends.

Weight went up, lifts went up, energy went up. Easy to train 5 days a week and not get doms.

The Bad:

Acne break out, worst I have ever had, and I will never juice again unless im on accutane.

Erectile dysfunction, due to a build up of estrogen I found it hard to get wood a couple of times, not good, and being in australia it wasn't easy getting the right stuff to correct this

During PCT weight literally fell off me, and its really dis heartening.

Cost, it cost me about $500 in total for all the meds and that doesn't inclue food ontop (bloody australia).

conclusion;

Im happy with the results, I think my PCT could have been better and I should have eaten more to keep gains but all in all im happy. Im going to focus on getting back up to my heaviest before cycling again, but I will likely do another cycle during the year.

STATS 189cm

weight?? went upto about 87kg, but the mirror was all I cared about.

BF as above ?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

just being honest.....you could have done that with no steroids....for free...


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

results are noticeable especially arround the abs area and shoulders...but i think you could have gained that naturally in that time scale by upping your daily food intake and training hard! well said on the gaining weight before cycling again pal im sure youl get more great results


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> just being honest.....you could have done that with no steroids....for free...


took the words out of my mouth


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, agree 100% with your comments, not sure if it could be done in 12 weeks? Still, its done now.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

What was you daily diet like mate?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

yove lost fat thats for sure but i see no muscle gain :confused1:

you look skinnier in last pic


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

can some off you guys post your pics so ohp can see wat can be done in 12 weeks ? :whistling:

good lean gains mate lost fat increased muscle well done 

next time eat more try to increase mass as in LBM


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Some good improvements here bud,

have a look at your diet and definitely add some calories, especially if you decide to cycle again


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks good mate upper body has definitely grew. Am curious though as to the reason you took your course? Was it to gain weight? Also what did you use for your pct?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

great job, looks pretty clear you gained some muscle to me


----------



## MuscleBuilding. (Feb 19, 2013)

nice mate, chest looks alot fuller aswell as delts, time to up your calories now to keep those gains.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

reza85 said:


> can some off you guys post your pics so ohp can see wat can be done in 12 weeks ? :whistling:
> 
> good lean gains mate lost fat increased muscle well done
> 
> next time eat more try to increase mass as in LBM


heres a 6 week cut for me....no comments about the mad hair.

file says 8weeks, but its actually only 6 (jan 3rd to feb 14th)










no PEDs, no cardio, just weights and diet. i will post the next 6weeks when im done if you like?


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

badly_dubbed said:


> heres a 6 week cut for me....no comments about the mad hair.
> 
> file says 8weeks, but its actually only 6 (jan 3rd to feb 14th)
> 
> ...


Good results in a short space of time bud. Chest looks soo much better. What's tat say round belly button? Made in China or something? :confused1:


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Fair play mate !

Good progresse


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Looks like 6 months - 1 year natty progress. Pretty disappointing tbh


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> Looks like 6 months - 1 year natty progress. Pretty disappointing tbh


 Strong near-4-year thread bump


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> Strong near-4-year thread bump


 Lol, I was looking at 1st cycle transformations on here. I haven't even been remotely tempted to hop on from what I have seen so far. Perhaps these guys are doing weak cycles? or have shitty training or nutrition?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Lol, I was looking at 1st cycle transformations on here. I haven't even been remotely tempted to hop on from what I have seen so far. Perhaps these guys are doing weak cycles? or have shitty training or nutrition?


 Reckon a first cycle you're gonna put size on, no matter what. At least have people notice a difference in how you look. Or you should, anyway.

Have no pics from my first ever cycle but the difference was definitely noticeable within 2 weeks and I pretty much just lived off protein powder! My 1st cycle was probably my best ever.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> Lol, I was looking at 1st cycle transformations on here. I haven't even been remotely tempted to hop on from what I have seen so far. Perhaps these guys are doing weak cycles? or have shitty training or nutrition?


 Def not eating enough and/or training hard enough.

He was prob also too concerned with gaining no fat, which he shouldnt have been at his size.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Besides a different photo angle and increased RBC making you look red (and as such a little more defined), I don't actually see any muscle gains at all.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

sen said:


> Reckon a first cycle you're gonna put size on, no matter what. At least have people notice a difference in how you look. Or you should, anyway.
> 
> Have no pics from my first ever cycle but the difference was definitely noticeable within 2 weeks and I pretty much just lived off protein powder! My 1st cycle was probably my best ever.


 How much protein powder do you take now ?


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

Personally I see little improvement from week 6 to week 12 just a change in the lighting . I think if you ate more you would of been more pleased with the results. Take some time off learn to diet and train better and give it another crack.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

big vin said:


> How much protein powder do you take now ?


 Probably 2 shakes a day. Back in the beginning I was probably having 6! 240g protein all from whey ha


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

My 1st cycle results were far more impressive. Lots of MT2 helped me to look better too.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

richardrahl said:


> My 1st cycle results were far more impressive. Lots of MT2 helped me to look better too.
> 
> View attachment 138110
> 
> ...


 10,000,000iu EOD of MT2 there pal!


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

sen said:


> Probably 2 shakes a day. Back in the beginning I was probably having 6! 240g protein all from whey ha


 I only have one a day now after workout maybe sometimes one in morning


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

My first cycle looked more like this.

View attachment 138120


----------



## LK16 (Jun 23, 2016)

Bollocks if your like me tall and slim looking naturally. You need to be 15 stone to look 'big' I trained for 3 years before getting on gear and the person who told me to go on said 'you're like me, a hard gainer I assure you now you wont get big unless you take gear' and to be honest he's right. Genetics play a big role in how you look. My calfs and forearms are hard to get big. Even on roids and il bet anyone anything if I was natural no diet or training routine would make them look close to a bodybuilders. Now I bet most people will discagree with me. I've had a lot of arguments with people on the matter but I still strongly feel genetics are a ****er. Send me a pic of a skinny 8 stone lad go naturally to 15 stone of pure muscle and il shut up and delete my profile hahah.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Not a cycle, but 2 pics 12 weeks apart. During that 12 weeks I had a holiday eating s**t and drinking for a week

inb4 different lighting in pics


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

LK16 said:


> Bollocks if your like me tall and slim looking naturally. You need to be 15 stone to look 'big' I trained for 3 years before getting on gear and the person who told me to go on said 'you're like me, a hard gainer I assure you now you wont get big unless you take gear' and to be honest he's right. Genetics play a big role in how you look. My calfs and forearms are hard to get big. Even on roids and il bet anyone anything if I was natural no diet or training routine would make them look close to a bodybuilders. Now I bet most people will discagree with me. I've had a lot of arguments with people on the matter but I still strongly feel genetics are a ****er. Send me a pic of a skinny 8 stone lad go naturally to 15 stone of pure muscle and il shut up and delete my profile hahah.


 I'm 6'3" with long arms and legs and I agree it's hard to look big with such a tall slim frame to start from!

ive managed to get to 15stone and although I look a lot bigger than when I started using steroids, I don't get asked if I'm using!


----------



## LK16 (Jun 23, 2016)

united said:


> I'm 6'3" with long arms and legs and I agree it's hard to look big with such a tall slim frame to start from!
> 
> ive managed to get to 15stone and although I look a lot bigger than when I started using steroids, I don't get asked if I'm using!


 I may be wrong but I never got asked of people if I was using apart from close friends. I think we get away with it compared to small lads as they just gain all the weight on their biceps haha


----------

